# Electric Side by Side ATV, MX suspension



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like a fun project. The Agni 95r or whatever they are calling themselves now, was meant for a motorcycle or go kart. I have a couple of them. I also just took apart my kart that had a 111R nearly identical motor but with larger magnets and 111 copper strips as opposed to 95. My kart was about 410 lbs with driver and was fun and quick, however I can imagine trying to haul 2 people plus gear and more batteries than I probably had. Not to mention burning up brushes ect. Go with a simple AC15 or AC21 from HPEVS easy and reliable, no brushes. no fuss.

THanks,
Brock


----------



## Glocker40 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks! An update, I have located and purchased two Yamaha YZ motocross bike chassis's I will use for the suspensions, and I was able to pick up a cheap 48 volt Club Car golf cart, so I plan on using all the drivetrain and electrics out of it to get my buggy on "the road" and sorted out. I may start with LA batteries for ease of instal, but would love to use a Chevy Volt Lithium if possible. I have some located and Ive been reading about their uses as much as possible. After the holidays are over I will be able to get back to work on the buggy. More updates to come.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Glocker40 (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, I've had a chance to make a little progress on my Electric side by side build. I remover all the essential parts from the club car golf cart and sold the remains, and now will start on connecting the bike chassis's together. I have also refined the design on "paper" and purchased one 48 volt Chevy Volt battery section, which will also serve double duty as our camper "house battery".


----------



## upcycler (Aug 24, 2016)

sounds awesome, hope to see more of it


----------



## CFECO (Sep 15, 2015)

Well I'm back after a "Slight" delay due to getting a Kidney Transplant last Thanksgiving, it's been a long year! But I have made some progress on my Electric buggy. I have cut the bike frames apart and mounted them to a jig, bought some steel house framing stud tracks to used for the secondary frame members ( when they are doubled up and screwed ( eventually riveted) together they become very strong and lite), and some Very hard to find .120 wall x 1 1/2" x 3 1/2 " steel tubing for the main frame section. I still need a golf cart "Long" axle and axle housing to widen the GC drive axle to match the width of the bike rear sprockets. Here are some photos of progress...


----------



## CFECO (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, Ill try to add some more info. I am getting back to the buggy after about a year off to get a Kidney Transplant. So for update, I finally found the odd size steel tubing I need for the main frame section, which will attach the MX Bike head tubes to the drivetrain and rear suspension. I have cut the two motorcycles apart and mounted them to a jig to hold everything in place which building it. I have obtained one Chevy Volt battery section, and I have some steel wall stud track I am going to use for the majority of the frame sections. It is very lite and strong when doubled and screwed together. It will be riveted together during final construction. Heres some photos of the progress.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

This is a very interesting project, it is looking good. Glad to hear you have recovered from your surgery and are back at your project.

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## CFECO (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## wickedal (Jun 21, 2014)

Neat project! Looking forward to seeing your progress. I would consider some heavier gauge metal tubing for the main sections. Chromoly .065 at a minimum, better would be .095. Main sections are something you don't want folding over on you while out and about. Check out some utility ATVs or SxSs for ideas on metal thickness while considering where the forces will flow through your structure.

Another item you will want to consider is your front end suspension. I know you are already committed to it and for casual driving it will probably work fine, but those forks are designed for up and down movement with bending movement no harder than what you'd get braking (and a part of that is up and down motion). Hard cornering will stress the forks (and swingarms a bit) but casual riding should work fine.

By way of background, I race ATVs and SxSs and customize them to make them more durable and capable. Keep in mind I may overbuild things...a bit...


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like a fun project. I rebuilt an old Taylor Dunn industrial cart for use on our farm last year. It's more or less a heavyweight golfcart with flatbed rear deck and we LOVE it. I upgraded from 36 to 48V and used Chevy Volt modules so I may be able to offer some insights, the first being that you may want to consider using two of the 12S modules shown in your pic unless you're happy with limited range. At least consider it in your layout and frame design. You can add the second pack later, wired in parallel, without changing much of anything but only if you have somewhere to put it.

I'm really happy with the Volt battery and with two of those 12S modules in parallel we've never had our cart run out of juice before the end of the work day. With one 12S module we'd need to monitor use more, maybe recharge at lunch and we'd also be running deeper discharge cycles that would shorten battery lifespan and stress the battery more every day.

Using a golf cart transaxle seems smart to me. If you want more power at some point you can probably upgrade up to a more powerful motor from D&D or upgrade the controller. I think this has good potential to work out well if you're no looking to go racing.

Keep us posted.


----------

